# They have graduated...



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

My 4 oldest chicks have graduated...I took out all the bedding and papertowel, and allowed them to go directly on the cage grate. They seem fine. I lowered all the perches and they all are perching now. i have been providing soft foods such as softened pellets, cooked oatmeal, whole wheat bread and peas...and they seem to be eating it...little bits though

I didn't like the fact that they were constantly walking through their droppings (even though I changed it many times a day). I added one of my cooking grates, lying it in the opposite direction so they have a little more wiring to walk on.

it seems to be going well, but i am keeping close watch, to make sure they are learning and not in danger. But since I put just the grate in there, they all are perching...I am so excited And it is so cute...they all have their own perch. I am going to keep Scar and Gracie (the two youngest in the separate cage for a little while longer, as they are a bit smaller than they others, and have yet to learn flight and perching.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats, I'm glad to hear that they are doing so well. I will now be waiting for cute pictures of them perching. lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hooray thats fantastic!! just keep an eye on their water intake!!! u must feel so good to see them looking like birdies and to know u had a huge part to play in that!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I do have water in the cage as well, but I have not witnessed them drinking anything as of yet...hopefully I am just missing it. Come Friday, Ollie and Screech go down to 2 hand-feedings a day! "My babies are growing up sooo fast!   )


----------

